# Calling all Vendors... assistance required



## Marzuq

good morning all vendors
@Cape vaping supplies @Oupa @Tristan @Metal Liz @Chop007 @Nimbus_Cloud @JakesSA @Sir Vape @Riddle @Stroodlepuff @Al3x @Silverbear @ShaneW @Vaping Jay @Ernst@topQ @Chef Guest @vaporize.co.za @Tyler @Melinda @drew @KieranD 

i apologise for the informal nature of this thread. i am having issues send PM to groups as well as single participants so will use this thread to put out my request. Admins if i am not allowed to do this please let me know and remove if neccessary

the cape town vape meet is getting closer. and with our competition line up we sit with and unfortunate issue where we do not have any prizes to hand out. if any vendors are willing and able to sponsor a prize please be so kind as to PM the details.

thanks guys


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah count us in. When's the meet bro??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

cape town vape meet is on 6 December 2014


----------



## Melinda

yep Skyblue will sponsor some prizes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melinda

@Marzuq can you e-mail me an address I can send the prizes to.

melinda@skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Melinda said:


> @Marzuq can you e-mail me an address I can send the prizes to.
> 
> melinda@skybluevaping.co.za


thanks @Melinda will do


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah we will too. Please send me an email also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah we will too. Please send me an email also


thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Marzuq

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah we will too. Please send me an email also


@Stroodlepuff what is your email addy?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Will pass it along to the Boss and let you know ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

sharri@vapeking.co.za


----------



## JakesSA

can you message vapegrrl your address aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

JakesSA said:


> can you message vapegrrl your address aswell


will do thank you


----------



## Marzuq

JakesSA said:


> can you message vapegrrl your address aswell


email address pls?


----------



## JakesSA

sorry, lindsay@vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jay

Marzuq said:


> good morning all vendors
> @Cape vaping supplies @Oupa @Tristan @Metal Liz @Chop007 @Nimbus_Cloud @JakesSA @Sir Vape @Riddle @Stroodlepuff @Al3x @Silverbear @ShaneW @Vaping Jay @Ernst@topQ @Chef Guest @vaporize.co.za @Tyler @Melinda @drew @KieranD
> 
> i apologise for the informal nature of this thread. i am having issues send PM to groups as well as single participants so will use this thread to put out my request. Admins if i am not allowed to do this please let me know and remove if neccessary
> 
> the cape town vape meet is getting closer. and with our competition line up we sit with and unfortunate issue where we do not have any prizes to hand out. if any vendors are willing and able to sponsor a prize please be so kind as to PM the details.
> 
> thanks guys


We would have loved to be there, but unfortunately can't. Hope you guys post some photo's. May it turn out GREAT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Vaping Jay said:


> We would have loved to be there, but unfortunately can't. Hope you guys post some photo's. May it turn out GREAT!!!



thansk for the feedback and we will most certainly post pics of the epic cape town meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Will pass along to Lady B  (@Just B)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Juicy Joes will definitely be sponsoring. the extent will be confirmed when I eventually find out whether I am going to be there or not

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear

Will check with Walter if he is willing to sponsor a prize, send me your email or contact details.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B

Will discuss with @Metal Liz and see what we can do with the stock she has down there already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Wow, great response. Truly am amazed


----------



## Al3x

MDK Vapes will sponsor an Onslaught for the cloud blowers 
pm me your delivery details @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

Hi guys 

any vendors out there that are willing to sponsor or offer rda for the coil building comp at a reduced price. we would require a max of 10 at the moment list stands at 4 ppl.

please do shoot me a pm if u are able to assist.

thanks


----------



## Oupa

VM will be there with stock as well as sponsor some juice for a prize

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Oupa said:


> VM will be there with stock as well as sponsor some juice for a prize



Thanks @Oupa that's great news.. will gladly reserve you a table. Please reserve a table here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vendor-table-bookings-for-cape-town-vape-meet.6535/


----------

